# why does my cat lick before attack



## deenie47

Hello all,
I'm new to this site and to owning a cat. I'm a dog person who wanted something to love and cuddle. yeah I know duhhhh. Anyway I have an extremely cool cat that was raised around mine and my families dogs, nine in total. Six of these dogs are large and four of those are pit bulls. Dorado (cat) has been with us since he was nine weeks and eats and sleeps with all the dogs. 

Here is my question, Dorado will lick one of the dogs lovingly for awhile until the dog actually falls asleep, then he attacks. I have had more then one large dog running around crying while Dorado is attached to his neck. Is this normal cat behaviour or is he crazy? For the record he has never been attacked by any of the dogs, and freely runs and chases with them. 

Thank you


----------



## Susan

Oh my! I don't have dogs, so I can't say. I do know that Muffs and Abby will often groom each other, but that invariably turns to play biting and then, before you know it, they're chasing and wrestling...but it's all in good fun. Still, whenever I see them grooming each other, I know for sure chasing and wrestling will follow. So, perhaps Dorado is just playing?


----------



## deenie47

He might be playing, like I said he's my first cat. It just seems so vicious he's actually drawn blood before. My daughter has a little yorkie mix that weighed about three lbs when we got him and Dorado kept trying to drag him under the bed by his neck. And he isn't always like that, when my puppy got really sick and almost died, Dorado never left his side. There are just so many things about cats that are different then dogs that I feel out of my league. Cats are smarter then dogs by the way. no contest. lol


----------



## konstargirl

Hi and welcome to the forum! I think Dorado wants to play. I don't know. Maybe someone else can help you out with that.


----------



## tigressbythetail

I think it's play behavior. Unfortunately for the dogs, they wake up with a tiger on their neck, lol. You have a good natured pack to put up with that.


----------



## yellowdaisies

Susan said:


> Oh my! I don't have dogs, so I can't say. I do know that Muffs and Abby will often groom each other, but that invariably turns to play biting and then, before you know it, they're chasing and wrestling...but it's all in good fun. Still, whenever I see them grooming each other, I know for sure chasing and wrestling will follow. So, perhaps Dorado is just playing?


This is exactly what my cats do, and exactly what I was going to say!  

I don't know much about dogs, but there are people on here who do...hopefully one of them can help you out!


----------



## AnaPanda

He wants to suck up before he goes in for the kill! 

But really, it's usually play behavior. My kitty does it too. =P


----------



## Coyote

My cats do it to my dogs too. And each other. And me. 

See: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/140864-you-will-have-wash.html

They start to bite when the victim of their washing has the audacity to move away


----------



## Maggie the Cat

I think it's just their sly way of putting their "victim" at ease before going in for the kill. LOL ;-)


----------



## deenie47

Thank you so much for your help. My other reply didn't come through when I wrote this but I feel much better knowing it's pretty normal. I will be back with other questions i know it.


----------



## BarkingPup

It's most definitely play behavior (a good washing followed by a nasty looking play session).

The issues would probably be cropping up because:

A) Dogs don't speak cat language and dog play is a lot different from cat play. Understandably, this can cause some fear and misunderstandings. 

B) If I recall correctly cat skin fits very loosely over their structure and is a lot more elastic (easily torn though). As such, when kitty tries to play as he would with a fellow cat he ends up doing more damage than he meant to.

Giving Dorado one-on-one intense play sessions should curb this. Unless you have a particularly hyper cat


----------



## deenie47

coyote Dorado does exactly that. If he's licking you and you dare to try to move he will crawl on top of you to finish, you don't get a choice. My dogs are very good natured, plus Dorado only does this when they are all around me so I would never allow them to hurt the cat. I have tried playing with Dorado but he scratches and he's quick, I have the scars to prove it. I prefer the loving time with him. He loves to cuddle with me.


----------



## Heather102180

Hi Deenie and welcome to the forum. Don't forget to sign off on the rules: http://www.catforum.com/forum/70-introduce-yourself/133953-rules-new-members-sign-off.html

Nice to have you here!


----------

